# Paypal 21 Tage Auszahlungssperre umgehen?



## xhitcher1 (3. Februar 2015)

Immer wenn mir jemand Geld von ebay Kleinanzeigen etc einzahlt auf mein Konto sperrt mir dies Paypal für 21 Tage wie umgehe ich das?

Ich soll bestätigen das der Kunde die Ware erhielt! Aber wie?

Danke.


----------



## ich558 (3. Februar 2015)

Die Frage ist wieso Paypal dein Konto sperrt


----------



## Saguya (3. Februar 2015)

ich558 schrieb:


> Die Frage ist wieso Paypal dein Konto sperrt



Gute Frage 

@ TE
Wenn dich an PayPal, was anderes bleibt dir nichts übrig.


----------



## xhitcher1 (3. Februar 2015)

ich558 schrieb:


> Die Frage ist wieso Paypal dein Konto sperrt



Nicht sperren  Die Zahlung ist eingetroffen steht aber als *offen* in meinem Menü und wird erst nach 21 Tagen frei geschalten.


----------



## yingtao (3. Februar 2015)

ich558 schrieb:


> Die Frage ist wieso Paypal dein Konto sperrt



Paypal sperrt nicht das komplette Konto sondern nur den eingezahlten Betrag. Das ist eine Art Käuferschutz. Der Käufer muss nach dem Kauf bestätigen das er die Ware erhalten hat und alles in Ordnung mit ihr ist bevor Paypal den Betrag freigibt. Wenn der Käufer das nicht von alleine macht berechnet Paypal eine Woche für den Versand und dann die 14 Tage Rückgaberecht nach Fernabsatzgesetzt.

Man kann das ganze nicht umgehen und ist auch einer der Gründe warum ich Paypal nicht nutze.


----------



## xhitcher1 (3. Februar 2015)

yingtao schrieb:


> Paypal sperrt nicht das komplette Konto sondern nur den eingezahlten Betrag. Das ist eine Art Käuferschutz. Der Käufer muss nach dem Kauf bestätigen das er die Ware erhalten hat und alles in Ordnung mit ihr ist bevor Paypal den Betrag freigibt. Wenn der Käufer das nicht von alleine macht berechnet Paypal eine Woche für den Versand und dann die 14 Tage Rückgaberecht nach Fernabsatzgesetzt.
> 
> Man kann das ganze nicht umgehen und ist auch einer der Gründe warum ich Paypal nicht nutze.



Und wie kann der Käufer das bestätigen? Ich finde das nicht und die Käufer denen ich das sage auch nicht.


----------



## gorgeous188 (4. Februar 2015)

Stimmt so nicht. PP wartet die Rückruffrist der Überweisung Lastschrift ab. In dieser Zeit kannst du nämlich zu deiner Bank gehen, und die Überweisung Lastschrift. stornieren.
Ist aber auch ein lukratives Nebengeschäft, mal eben zwei Wochen lang Zinsen auf Geld bekommen, das PP gar nicht gehört.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (4. Februar 2015)

Lastschriften lassen sich 4 Wochen problemlos und mit etwas Aufwand bis Quartalsende zurückholen, das hat damit nichts zu tun.


----------



## xhitcher1 (4. Februar 2015)

gorgeous188 schrieb:


> Ist aber auch ein lukratives Nebengeschäft, mal eben zwei Wochen lang Zinsen auf Geld bekommen, das PP gar nicht gehört.



Hä wie genau meinst du das nun?  Kann ich das Warten der 21 Tage nicht umgehen? Ich hab dem Käufer schon gesagt er solle den *erhalt bestätigen* er meinte das würde es nicht mehr geben wie früher der Bottom zum *bestätigen* Klicken ich solle mal schauen wenn ich was bestelle ob ich bestätigen könnte die Ware erhalten zu  haben. Komisch.

Ich sehe das 7,14 offen sind aber ich kann Sie zum Zahlen nicht benutzen. 

Und vom Konto abbuchen funktioniert auch nicht immer *obwohl das bei meinem Kumpel immer geht* heißt es bei mir oft *ich solle mein Konto aufladen* und das Paypal Geld selber steht mir nicht zur Verfügung echt nervig


----------



## xhitcher1 (4. Februar 2015)

Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> Lastschriften lassen sich 4 Wochen problemlos und mit etwas Aufwand bis Quartalsende zurückholen, das hat damit nichts zu tun.



Wie meinst du das?  Mir wurde bei der Bank mal gesagt ich könne meine Überweisungen nicht zurück holen.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (4. Februar 2015)

Ist auch so, ne Lastschrift ist was anderes als ne Überweisung.

Nein, die 21 Tage kannst du nicht umgehen. In der Zeit hat PayPal quasi ein zinsloses Darlehen von dir.


----------



## gorgeous188 (4. Februar 2015)

Ja sorry, habe zwar Lastschrift gemeint aber Überweisung geschrieben.
Habe mich da auch schonmal mit PP gestritten. Am Freitag Abend was bestellt, am Samstag storniert der Händler und erstattet mir den Kaufpreis. Trotzdem wurde mir am Dienstag der Betrag von Konto abgezogen. Ich musste zwei Wochen warten, bis das Guthaben in PP zur Verfügung stand.  Daraufhin habe ich mal gefragt, ob nicht ich meine Lastschrift stornieren könnte, weil mir der Betrag ja ungerechtfertigt abgezogen wurde. Da wurde mir aber mitgeteilt, dass das System mich dann negativ markiert, und für die nächsten Bezahlungen keine Lastschrift mehr akzeptiert.
Ist schon alles sehr ausgeklügelt, muss ich offen zugeben. Da hilft nur verweigern oder warten.



Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> In der Zeit hat PayPal quasi ein zinsloses Darlehen von dir.


Genau das habe ich gesagt mit den Zinsen, und war eben auch in meinen zwei Wochen Wartezeit so.


----------



## xhitcher1 (4. Februar 2015)

gorgeous188 schrieb:


> Ja sorry, habe zwar Lastschrift gemeint aber Überweisung geschrieben.
> Habe mich da auch schonmal mit PP gestritten. Am Freitag Abend was bestellt, am Samstag storniert der Händler und erstattet mir den Kaufpreis. Trotzdem wurde mir am Dienstag der Betrag von Konto abgezogen. Ich musste zwei Wochen warten, bis das Guthaben in PP zur Verfügung stand.  Daraufhin habe ich mal gefragt, ob nicht ich meine Lastschrift stornieren könnte, weil mir der Betrag ja ungerechtfertigt abgezogen wurde. Da wurde mir aber mitgeteilt, dass das System mich dann negativ markiert, und für die nächsten Bezahlungen keine Lastschrift mehr akzeptiert.
> Ist schon alles sehr ausgeklügelt, muss ich offen zugeben. Da hilft nur verweigern oder warten.
> 
> ...



Wie das heißt Paypal behält normalerweiße immer ca 0,50 Cent jeder Transaktion für sich, das ist mir klar wenn ich 8 Überweise kommen beim Kunden immer nur 7,50 an.

Aber wenn mir ein Kunde z.b 7,14 überweißt wie es in meim Profil steht *Offen 7,14* 21 Tage warten. Dann zieht mir Paypal von den 7,14 die ich bekam am Ende nochmals was ab oder wie? Wieviel?

Und kann der Kunde der gekauft hat die 7,14 zurück ziehen und dann sagen *keine Ware erhalten* obwohl er die Ware von mir erhielt? Ist ja ein Lukratives Geschäft dann kauf ich über Ebay Kleinanzeigen nur noch alles über Paypal zahle, warte bis ich die Ware hab und zieh dann meine Zahlung zurück.

Das kann ja nicht sein?


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (4. Februar 2015)

Nein, Paypal behält nichts weiter davon ein, es ist einfach so dass sie 2 Wochen Geld haben das ihnen nicht gehört. Damit können sie investieren, spekulieren etc. Bei einer Person ist das nicht viel, aber bei hunderttausenden Paypal Transaktionen ist das ne ganze Menge. 

Klar, kannst du machen, ist halt Betrug und damit strafbar.


----------



## Grestorn (4. Februar 2015)

Zumindest zur Zeit ist mit der Einlage bei PayPal kein Geld zu machen, auch nicht von PayPal, wegen dem aktuellen Zinsniveau.

Ja, man muss drei Wochen auf das Geld verzichten. Ein finanzieller Nachteil ist damit aber nicht verbunden. Es sei denn, das eigene Girokonto ist in den Miesen und man würde das Geld zum Ausgleich nutzen wollen.


----------

